# Alcohol - Yes or No



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Hi,

What's the deal with alcohol in Dubai.

The sticky says you can bring it in with your luggage but then says that you can't have it in your house without a license.

So, can you have it in a hotel room without a license?

How long does it take to get a license? How much?

How much is a pint of beer in a bar?

Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You can bring it with you. You can have it in your house without a license, but it is not advisable if something goes wrong and the police end up inside. It would be one of those added charges sort of thing.

The license doesn't take too long to obtain, if I recall about three to four weeks. However, you will have to have your work visa in hand first which will take longer. Last I recall it was something like AED150, and they gave a discount card for purchasing something inside the shop.

Don't sweat it however, when my colleagues and I arrived we had some with us and it wasn't a big deal.

After a year you'll have to get it renewed, which means they get another fee and they just put a sticker over the expiration date. It's a souvenir after your stay.

Happy drinking.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Go to this website for every tidbit of info you could possibly want on the booze question along with some eye-opening warnings about some people who ignored those rules...

Alcohol License Dubai

TT


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

neilrock said:


> What's the deal with alcohol in Dubai.


If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it, does it make a noise?



neilrock said:


> The sticky says you can bring it in with your luggage but then says that you can't have it in your house without a license.


True, you must have a license to store alcohol in your own home.



neilrock said:


> So, can you have it in a hotel room without a license?


No, technically tourists are not allowed alcohol at all. Despite the fact 90% of the bars are affiliated and mostly inside hotels.



neilrock said:


> How long does it take to get a license? How much?


Roughly a month, can't remember the cost but most of it is redeemable against a bottle of spirits. You'll need a no objection letter from your employer though.



neilrock said:


> How much is a pint of beer in a bar?


Starts at around 35 AED a pint on average.

The bottom line is, it's a very, very grey area. The law states that only non muslims with a licence are allowed to own and imbibe it in that emirate for where it was issued. The reality is alcohol is available to buy from a number of sources without a license and Dubai alone has hundreds of pubs, clubs and restaurants that serve alcohol. A lot of people make a lot of money from the booze trade here. 

Are you coming to work or on holiday?


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I'm coming to work in Dubai.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What Rossi says is spot on apart from the cost of pints. He must drink in some pricey boozers. Unless you're in pricey spots like beach hotels/madinat you shouldn't be paying more the. AED 30 /£5 a pint. Not great but factor in the tax saving if living here and it's bearable.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> He must drink in some pricey boozers.


Fibbers, Aussie Legends, Goodfellas and occasionally the Irish Village. I drink Guiness though which adds a few dirhams onto each pint but I was going for an overall average. Aussie Legends is particularly good as you can get a Rydges cards that gives you 20% off.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Where do I get a Rydges card? Sounds like I need one before I get in region... Lol


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I need to drink and live near to where it's at...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

OK fibbers is about AED 30 for larger. Boston bar/goodfellas/aussie legends are usually about AED 25 a pint for heineken though.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

So, it's s little bit more expensive than London/Canary Wharf.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alcohol??? Definitely yes


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> 25 a pint for heineken though.


I'll leave drinking pee for the Bear Grylls of this world, thanks


----------

